# FIFA World Cup 2026 bids



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Why not keep this going. We have one for 2018 and 2022.

Who will it be? China? Oz? Guam? Macau?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Nigeria :banana:

They can do _anything_ better than _anyone_, or so I've been told.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

OMG ! this is streaching alot lol, hmmm maybe Asia.....


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

I feel like we will see this come to us first before 2026 WC


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bangladesh!!


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

kurdistan


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Come on Mo, mine's the only WC thread that isn't _tongue in cheek_! How many years in advance can we get away with?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

i dunno. until sercan says something.
Im putting my money on 

2018 England
2022 China
2026 Morocco? Egypt?


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anybody actually know what the decision process is actually like?

That is, what are the steps taken to choose the eventual host, who votes, from whact countries etc?


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Carrerra said:


> I feel like we will see this come to us first before 2026 WC


AWESOME!!! I more excited about seeing that.. LOL


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

The Vatican?


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

Nauru


----------



## MaRioOX (Jun 30, 2008)

Venezuela


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

en1044 said:


> The Vatican?


:rofl:


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Prussia


----------



## LPCQ (Jun 6, 2008)

Guatemala...or even better....Central America 2026!!!

Host cities:
Guatemala City
Quetzaltenango
Antigua Guatemala
San Salvador
Tegucigalpa
San Pedro Sula
Managua
San José
Alajuela
Panama City


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Niger.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

Carrerra said:


> I feel like we will see this come to us first before 2026 WC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

WC 2018 and WC 2022 is ok.
But 2026?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

sercan you shouldnt even discuss it. just press the lock button. go ahead..you can and should do it.


----------

